# Steelheading on Kodiak Is



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just returned from an adventure fishing the Karluk river in a remote area of Kodiak Alaska. My camera took an early dip along with the operator so only a few pictures survived. I'll post some good pictures in a couple of weeks when the outfitter sends me his. For now, I have the "Yurt" we stayed in, the Beaver that transported us (note the cases of Alaska Pale Ale) and one shot of a Karluk Steelhead. 

The river was abnormally high and fishing was not up to par as a result. We did however average 3-4 steelhead per day per person, which by steelhead standards is terrific but well below average for the Karluk. The steelhead ran from 27" to 32" and of course the proverbial giants that got away. The char were plentiful and ran up to 26" and were "colored up". The sockeye were numerous but the silvers were few in number unlike most years. The bears were present but no problem.

It was tough wading the high river and somewhat risky....but the steelheads made it worthwhile. I used a 7 wt the entire time and had several steelheads and sockeyes that nearly spooled me while we chased them downstream. In fact, that is what caused the camera to get dunked when I tried unsuccessfully to chase a big steelhead downstream. Next time will have a water proof camera. 

It was snowing as we left...and getting cold. Alaska is just an awesome place and I can't wait to get back there again.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Excellent! thanks for sharing


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice MDLK. Bummer on the camera. Im sure those pics are etched into your eyes. Thats what matters. Look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got home from Alaska today, and water was high everywhere pretty much all season. I've heard that the Karluk is a fine steelhead fishery, but never gotten there to do it. If you released the steelhead pictured, it would be much better on the fish to use wet bare hands than gloves when handling them. You remove way more slime with gloves. I've seen rainbows with glove prints on them before. If keeping them (I think you're allowed one steelhead a year), then be as rough as you desire.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for including us in your adventure. Can't wait for the rest of the pics.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

flyfishingmike said:


> Thanks for including us in your adventure. Can't wait for the rest of the pics.


You always include us in your hill country adventures...for which I am very thankful and appreciative.

I should have some good ones of some really "colored up" big char and an interesting bear encounter (mamma with four cubs) and some great steelhead shots coming.

Anyone recommend a water proof camera?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> You always include us in your hill country adventures...for which I am very thankful and appreciative.
> 
> I should have some good ones of some really "colored up" big char and an interesting bear encounter (mamma with four cubs) and some great steelhead shots coming.
> 
> Anyone recommend a water proof camera?


Olympus, Pentax, and Kodak all make waterproof digital cameras that are plenty good. I'm not a camera geek, so I can't comment too much. I just have a 7yr old Pentax W30 that's worked fine, but will be upgrading to something newer that'll do HD video etc (and for less than the $350ish I paid) for next year. Maybe a camera geek can help out more.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Kodiak*

When I was in the 8th grade, 1954-55, I lived in King Salmon and the fishing on the Naknek River was incredible. I have an old 8mm color video of me catching a 47.5 lb King. Graduated from the 8th grade at Naknek Territorial Indian School in Naknek Village 16 miles west of King Salmon.

Later when a Sophomore in HS I lived on Woody Island, just offshore from Kodiak. Rode an old IH Travelall across the Island to the docks then got on a 50' trawler for the trip to Kodiak harbor every morning for the school bus to Kodiak HS, then back that afternoon. GREAT fishing!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

jas415 said:


> When I was in the 8th grade, 1954-55, I lived in King Salmon and the fishing on the Naknek River was incredible. I have an old 8mm color video of me catching a 47.5 lb King. Graduated from the 8th grade at Naknek Territorial Indian School in Naknek Village 16 miles west of King Salmon.
> 
> Later when a Sophomore in HS I lived on Woody Island, just offshore from Kodiak. Rode an old IH Travelall across the Island to the docks then got on a 50' trawler for the trip to Kodiak harbor every morning for the school bus to Kodiak HS, then back that afternoon. GREAT fishing!!


I'll bet you have experienced a lot of incredible fishing. If I could live another life, it would be in Alaska. Beautiful place.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

More pictures coming in. First a nice 32 inch steelhead caught by friend Jack.

Second, a nice artic char... look at the brilliant colors.

Third another char, these ran up to about 26 inches and were the most colorful char I've ever seen. One day I caught 30 just like these in addition to other fish. 

Fourth, the Karluk river with a mama bear and four cubs fishing along the bank that are very hard to see...but the shot shows the beautiful environment of the Karluk. 

Last shot is the remains of an American Bald Eagle who lost a battle over a salmon to a Kodiak grizzly bear, the largest in the world. 

Alaska, the Great Land.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice steelhead there, and cool find on the eagle skull.

The fish being held by its tail looks like a dolly varden, rather than a char. The fish in the net is DEFINITELY a dolly. You can tell in the latter because a char will not have green on its side, and its head doesn't get dark and black like that fish. That's a very pretty dolly varden, however. I can show you what a char in spawning colors looks like. Char get orange and red, but not that pretty jade green like a dolly. Here are two char in full color. They're not as pretty as your fish:


















Lastly, and not trying to be a wet-blanket here, but holding these fish by their tail can be pretty bad on them. If you do that, you will often feel the spine stretching out/unzipping/whatever. It isn't good on the fish. As before, if you're keeping him then be rough. If you're letting him go, you should try to be gentle.

What were you catching your steelhead and dollies on?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Super sweet pics, MDLK! Nice trip to put in the journal for sure. Congrats!


----------

